# Canon Expands Large Format S-Series Printers with iPF8400S and iPF6400S



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14321"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14321">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 4, 2013</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is set to expand its imagePROGRAF large format S-Series printers, adding the 44-inch iPF8400S and 24-inch iPF6400S printers, which will offer enhanced print management and color control capabilities, versus the previous models. The new printers are designed to aid graphic arts providers in maximizing productivity while printing their jobs, helping to ensure output is consistent and accurate. In addition, the new imagePROGRAF models boast features with the ability to help ensure color consistency of an entire fleet of iPFX400 series printers across multiple office locations and environments. With the ability to execute high-volume, reliable output, it is well-suited for print service providers and in-plant operations that receive frequent, large-quantity requests from clients with high-standards for color consistency.</p>
<p>“The color calibration capabilities of our newest imagePROGRAF models arm providers with an advantage in today’s highly competitive production printing market,” said Sam Yoshida, vice president and general manager, Marketing, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A. “These machines are designed to excel in demanding industry segments, and we are confident that our customers will be impressed with their efficient, accurate and consistent management of high-volume print jobs enabled by the calibration capabilities and print management features included in these models.”</p>
<div><b>Color Management and Control</b></div>
<p>Maintaining consistent, reliable output is an important control requirement of industry service providers. The 44-inch iPF8400S and 24-inch iPF6400S printers feature an enhanced color calibration system that can help ensure consistency while offering flexibility.</p>
<ul>
<li><b>Multi-Sensor</b>: The iPFX400S printers are equipped with an upgraded multi-sensor versus the prior model, using a three-color LED and recently developed condenser lens to help improve recalibration and maintain an average printer-to-printer color difference of ΔE00 ≤ 2.0. In addition, this process can be performed using lightweight paper, reducing the amount of ink used and time needed for drying versus the prior models.</li>
<li><b>SU-21 Spectrophotometer</b>: An option for the 24-inch iPF6400S printer, the spectrophotometer can be used to drive the calibration of an entire network of iPFX400S printers, helping significantly reduce the amount of time spent configuring a fleet and helping maximize the productivity of each device. Since only one spectrophotometer is needed, this is also an efficient and cost-effective approach to managing color.</li>
</ul>
<div><b>Fleet-Wide Printer Management</b></div>
<p>As industry providers increase in size and capabilities, so does the demand for streamlined administration of print fleets both large and small. The Canon iPFX400S printer lineup is designed to meet these needs with a set of features, including the Color Calibration Management Console (CCMC), remote functionality and scheduled color check features, that once networked help improve access and general operation of an iPFX400S printer fleet versus the prior models, whether printers are in close proximity, reside in nearby rooms or even exist in separate buildings.</p>
<ul>
<li><b>Color Calibration Management Console (CCMC)</b>: This software application provides system-wide color management control, from a single PC, helping streamline the distribution of color measurement data across a fleet of iPFX400S printers.</li>
<li><b>Remote Functionality</b>: Administrators are notified in real-time when tasks are finished or if an error occurs.</li>
<li><b>Scheduled Color Check</b>: Users can save time and expedite printing processes as this feature can automatically perform regular color checks on dates and times scheduled by the user.</li>
</ul>
<div><b>Enhanced Productivity Features</b></div>
<p>With intuitive software programs and the CCMC, the new devices can help streamline print jobs and ensure resources are used efficiently. These features further expand the capabilities of each printer and can help providers manage a diverse range of client requests, including the ability to print from one machine or a fleet of printers.</p>
<ul>
<li><b>High-Capacity Ink System</b>: The iPF6400S printer now has the ability to use 300ml ink tanks, while the iPF8400S can accommodate 330ml and 700ml ink tanks. In addition, Canon’s unique sub-ink tank system in both models allows ink to be replaced while prints are in-progress helping ensure jobs can be completed virtually seamlessly.</li>
<li><b>Efficient Printing Capabilities</b>: Each of the new imagePROGRAF printers also features a unique print-head configuration that enables high-quality printing with fewer total passes from its previous model. With a built-in 250GB hard drive, data can be stored and retrieved directly from the printer so frequently placed jobs can be completed without needing to resend documents.</li>
<li><b>Included Software Solutions</b>: Canon’s new imagePROGRAF S-Series printers are equipped with tools that help foster productivity, monitor costs and expand the range of output options. For example, the Accounting Manager Feature tracks customer consumable costs, while a variety of plug-ins support different data files and output. With the Direct Print & Share cloud-based portal solution*, file-sharing is enhanced so printing and processing documents is easier and more streamlined than with prior models.</li>
</ul>
<div><b>Device Details & Availability</b></div>
<p>Canon’s new imagePROGRAF iPFX400S models – the iPF8400S and iPF6400S printers – are expected to be available in mid-September 2013 through Authorized Canon Dealers and Premier Partner Resellers and will have a manufacturer’s suggested retail price (MSRP) of $4,995 and $2,995 respectively. For more information, and additional details on each device, visit www.usa.canon.com</p>
```


----------

